# 1-14-08 report



## mtnman (Jan 15, 2008)

well i went out yesterday afternoon fo a few hrs and boy was the fishing action great. the muskie and pike were hitting like mad. the pike have been scarce for quite a while now but yesteday mad up for it. not really any big ones but 5 total. 3 nice muskie were caught. i got 1 and each of my buddies got one. 3 total (39", 39", 37 1/2"). at about 2:00 in the afternoon the fish just turned on and the action started. my one buddie caught 3 pike in the first 15 min after he got there. it was nuts, the fish were biting like they never ate before. it was great. heres a few pics. sorry about the one muskie pic but no one was there at the time to take the pics of my fish for me and i ended up withj a pic of half my fish. like i always say my camera is junk! hope to have more for yea today.


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome man! Keep them coming!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 15, 2008)

Damn - Shizzy you reading this stuff? 

When do we leave to go visit?

Great fishing mtn, keep this stuff coming, we love it!


----------



## slim357 (Jan 15, 2008)

the fish in the second picture was too big to fit, he must been huge. How heavy is the tackle you use for these guys.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Jan 15, 2008)

Insane! Great Job!


----------



## Gamefisher (Jan 15, 2008)

You are the Muskie king!


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice MTNMAN, I want a muskie!


----------



## mtnman (Jan 15, 2008)

i caught both of my fish on a 6'6" guide series im6 graphite rod and and a guide series competitor gscomp40f reel ( both from gander mountain) 10lb stren witha 9" steel leader. the lighter the tackle the better. i seen a guy land a 48" muskie on 6 lb test last year. you just gotta play them and beleive me when i say its a blast. i caught both on live bait, about a 5 1/2" creek shiner. im glad you all like the fish because i fish for them alot. im hopeing to break the 50" mark this year. 48" is my biggest. aguy had one straighten out his hook yesterday and its a monster. im going hunting for that puppy in a little bit.


----------



## whj812 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ive always wanted to fish for Musky!!!! You are one lucky son of a gun!!! Nice Pics!!! Keep em coming!!!!!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome Fish!


----------



## little anth (Jan 15, 2008)

good job man youre on fire :wink:


----------



## slim357 (Jan 16, 2008)

damn those are some big fish for light tackle, cant imagin it not bein a blast. good luck goin for that 50+incher.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the muskies! That is one fish I want to catch some day.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 16, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Congrats on the muskies! That is one fish I want to catch some day.


I'll second that!!!!!


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice catch. Those muskie must be thick up there.

Do you guys catch and release?


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 16, 2008)

I think they catch & eat. :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 16, 2008)

DocWatson said:


> I think they catch & eat. :wink:



Doc - please, the Politically Correct term is *Fillet and Release*


----------



## mtnman (Jan 16, 2008)

summertime catch and release and winter catch and eat. summertime there meat is real mushy but late fall to early spring they are great eating.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 16, 2008)

mtnman said:


> summertime catch and release and winter catch and eat. summertime there meat is real mushy but late fall to early spring they are great eating.


I hear the Esox family (pike, musky, pickerel) are bony as... uh...

Let's try this again; I hear the Esox family (pike, musky, pickerel) are very bony rendering them almost unedible.


----------



## mtnman (Jan 16, 2008)

there are alot of bone in the ribcage but other than that muskie arent to bad. you filet them just like you would a walleye. now a pike on the other hand are real boney i hear. i never fileted one but they are good eating.


----------



## DocWatson (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's a diagram of how to debone a pike and this article is pretty through and recommends removing the bones _*after*_ you cook the fish.


----------



## mtnman (Jan 17, 2008)

great article. thanks, next legal pike i catch ill try and see how bad they are to filet.


----------



## fishhog (Jan 17, 2008)

Don't know where you fish but don't tell anyone or there won't be any room for you. Nice fish man.

F :arrow: ishhog Sr


----------



## mtnman (Jan 17, 2008)

To late! people are already trying to squeeze me outta my holes but im not that easily pushed out. LOL. a couple of my spots nobody wants to fish because noone else can catch fish there. its not anything im doing different i just get lucky and catch fish there. i get my friends really mad!


----------

